# An Internet Red Carpet Premiere For My Short Film!



## KPurpleRainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

An Internet Red Carpet Premiere For My Short Film! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello to all of my Tolkien Forum friends! Wow...it's been awhile...and it's great to be back!

I see you've all come dressed up...shirt and tie, Vera Wang dresses, arm candy and all! 

I thank you for attending my premiere!

This took awhile to get on the web, and thanks to my brother, it is finally here. My short film, "Awakening," is on YouTube! I hope you enjoy it, and if you don't, please try not to throw Milk Duds at the screen!


http://www.youtube.com/user/NewAgeJess


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 9, 2008)

That's really good. I like the monochrome and the story, but found the organ music a bit sudden at first. 

If I were you, I'd add some more key words, eg: Madness (and associated words), and the name of the location etc., to get more views (though 15 in a day isn't bad!).


----------



## KPurpleRainbow (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks alot for the kind words!

The reason there's no dialogue is because it was originally intended to be a music video. The actor in the video, my friend Frank, wanted a video for one of his songs, and we did it. But for some reason, the video was made and just started to pick up dust. And when I made my other short film, I rewatched this one and didn't really want it to go to waste. So I took out the song and added the organ music myself (and you can tell, I'm no musician...  ). But I'm just so happy I'm able to share it with so many people...thanks again!


----------

